# New Toughrock



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

What are professionals opinions of the new toughrock that is supposed to be stronger and lighter?


----------



## n19htmare (Jul 27, 2011)

Just saw this the other day. I went to get a sheet and all they had in 1/2" was the new stronger lighter version. I looked everywhere for the older version because I thought the new one had a higher price due to that. To my surprise, That's the only 1/2" HD had that was 4x8. It was definitely lighter, I'm not sure about it's strength though, it did the job.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

I've used it on several jobs. I see no difference with most applications. I did notice though that it cuts extremely smooth with a circular saw. We cut ours with a circular saw when we have 45 degree corners and want the drywall to match perfectly so the finished line is absolutely straight. I'm not one that's going to use the mud to straighten a corner out.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're referring to the USG "ultralight" panels we have in this area, they're great. ("Tough rock" is a totally different thing. It's more of an "institutional" product to keep people from knocking holes in the walls.) Maybe another mfgr. refers to their product as tough rock in your area....
The USG product specs say the 1/2" can even be used on 24" centers for ceilings with "water based textures" applied. I haven't seen it yet at HD, but the 5/8"f.c. ultralight is suppoed to be available now too. Bottom line: my back really appreciates the stuff after 35 years in the trade and a couple of surgeries....


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

At first I did not like the product at all but now I am getting used to it. I do like that it is lighter and what not. I accidentally dropped a piece the other day and it hit the edge of my saw. The old stuff would have popped for sure but much to my surprise it held up. I do not like how brittle it is though especially at the tapered edges. The stuff breaks and cracks then becomes super brittle and just falls apart. I dont think it rasps as smooth as the old stuff either but it is less dust overall. I prefer the regular drywall but I cannot even find it in 1/2" anymore around here.


----------

